# Samba installation problem



## lioncava (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a problem when installing Samba. This is a log my problems:


```
===>   samba-3.0.34,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.62 - found
===>   samba-3.0.34,1 depends on shared library: execinfo.1 - found
===>   samba-3.0.34,1 depends on shared library: cups.2 - not found
===>    Verifying install for cups.2 in /usr/ports/print/cups-base
===>   cups-base-1.3.9_3 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   cups-base-1.3.9_3 depends on shared library: jpeg.9 - not found
===>    Verifying install for jpeg.9 in /usr/ports/graphics/jpeg
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> jpegsrc.v6b.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://www.ijg.org/files/.
fetch: http://www.ijg.org/files/jpegsrc.v6b.tar.gz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.uu.net/graphics/jpeg/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.uu.net/graphics/jpeg/jpegsrc.v6b.tar.gz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/jpegsrc.v6b.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/jpeg.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cups-base.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cups-base.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba3.
multimedia#
```

How to fix this so I can install Samba on FreeBSD?


----------



## francis (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi, if you don't need any additional options, you can use the package net/samba35 instead of compile samba from the ports collections. Here you will find the official howto docs/man/Samba - so for the future. Another option is to wait a few minutes and try again, as evidenced by the *No address record* message. Also check the /etc/resolv.conf file for errors [1]. This file should contain e.g. the IP addresses from your ISP. To fix this problem you can also fetch these apps manually, as described here: _*port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again*_. So, please change directory to `# cd /usr/ports/distfiles/` 

next, try to fetch these packages with e.g. `# wget [url]http://www.ijg.org/files/jpegsrc.v6b.tar.gz[/url]` 

If you still receive error messages, simply try find another page e.g: http://www.filewatcher.com/m/jpegsrc.v6b.tar.gz.613261.0.0.html or ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/jpeg8b2/jpegsrc.v8b.tar.gz for jpegsrc but *v8b*. If successful, return to the samba directory in ports collection - net/samba35 - and run `# make install clean` 

I hope it will help you.



[1] For example you can add OpenDNS IP address (tip: if you create an account on the official website, you will have access to several interesting options, like filtering content on the web sites.) `# echo '208.67.222.222' > /etc/resolv.conf`


----------

